# What I got!



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well let's start with the Media Room (dimensions= 18'x15'x9') (Audio only as it's in progress folks):

H/K -avr 247 (processor and mains)
H/K -avr 25 mkII (amp for mains)
Infinity Kappa 7.1 mkII (Front -L&R)
Infinity Kappa Cinema (Center)
JBL L1 (rear surrounds)
JBL N 26AW II (side surrounds)
Sony PS3 (for media)
TBD projector (waiting to see what replaces the Pany PT-AE4000)
TBD screen (probably 2.35:1 but still on the fence)

Family Room:

Onkyo HT-S6300 w/5.1 set-up and multi-zone for back patio
Sharp 42" LCD D62 series
LG BD-370 (media player)
ATT U-verse cable
Rocket Fish wireless rear speaker amp kit
BIC all weather 5-1/4" 2-ways (back patio speakers)

Game Room:

LG 47LH85
Wii
PS3
ATT U-verse cable

Master Bedroom

Sharp 32" D40 series LCD
LG BD 370 (media player)
ATT U-verse cable
Altec Lansing surround speaker w/sub (forget the model #)


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

A link to the post detailing the completed room with photos

Link

Any suggestions or comments are always welcome.

thank you.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: What I got! - updated*

*Media Room (dim= 18'x15'x9'):*

H/K -avr 247 (processor and amp for center/surrounds)
H/K -avr 25 mkII (amp for front - L&R)
Infinity Kappa 7.1 mkII (front - L&R)
Infinity Kappa Cinema (center)
Kef C15 (side surrounds)
JBL N 26AW II (rear surrounds)
Carver Cinema Sub 10"
Sony PS3 slim
Panasonic PT-AE4000
115" Elite Screens R115WH1-Wide (Cinema White)

*Family Room:*

Onkyo HT-S6300 w/5.1 set-up and multi-zone for back patio & kitchen
Sharp 42" LCD D62 series
LG BD-370
ATT U-verse cable
Rocket Fish wireless rear speaker amp kit
BIC all weather 5-1/4" 2-ways (back patio speakers)
Emotiva UAC-8.2 (kitchen ceiling)

*Game Room:*

LG 47LH85
Wii
LG BD 370
ATT U-verse cable

*Master Bedroom:*

Sharp 32" D40 series LCD
Sony BDP-BX57
ATT U-verse cable
Altec Lansing simulated surround speaker bar w/sub (ADA 105 - the original sound bar!)


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Media Room (dim= 18'x15'x9'):
H/K -avr 247 receiver
Infinity Kappa 7.1 mkII (front - L&R)
Infinity Kappa Cinema (center) (re-foamed in 1/2011)
Kef C15 (side surrounds)
JBL N 26AW II (rear surrounds)
Carver Cinema Sub 10"
Sony PS3 slim
X-Box 360 slim
Panasonic PT-AE4000
115" Elite Screens R115WH1-Wide (Cinema White)

Family Room:
Onkyo HT-S6300 w/5.1 set-up and multi-zone for back patio & kitchen
Sharp 42" LCD D62 series
LG BD-370
ATT U-verse cable
Rocket Fish wireless rear speaker amp kit
BIC all weather 5-1/4" 2-ways (back patio speakers)
Emotiva UAC-8.2 (kitchen ceiling)

Game Room:
LG 47LH85
Wii
LG BD 370
ATT U-verse cable

Master Bedroom:
Dynex DX-40L261A12 (was a Sharp 32" D40 series LCD)
Sony BDP-BX57
ATT U-verse cable
Altec Lansing simulated surround speaker bar w/sub (ADA 105 - the original sound bar!)


Read more: Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com - Reply to Topic


----------

